# Voodoo 2 Treiber ??



## nordi (28. Januar 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich hab wirklich ein ernsthaftes Problem.
Ich habe mir Windows XP Pro auf meinen alten Rechner installiert.
Doch irgendwie erkennt Windows meine Creative Voodoo 2 Addon Karte nicht. Auf Creative.com gibts keine Treiber für die Karte...kennt ihr andere Seiten, wo es vielleicht Treiber geben könnte?
Laufen vielleicht NT 4.0 oder 2000 Treiber unter XP ?

danke schonmal im vorraus

marius


----------



## CSF-Lady (29. Januar 2003)

*hmmm*

also hier gibts anscheinend einen 

http://www.treiber-archiv.de
im Treiber Center / Treiber Archiv/ Grafu und Video/ 3dfx

 3Dfx Voodoo 2 
 Treiber Win2000/XP Beta (1.02MB) 

KA ob der funkt  abba: Just try it 

Viel Spaß...


----------



## sam (29. Januar 2003)

http://www.voodoofiles.com


----------

